# How to make a Bush Pipe



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello guys , this is my video tutorial on how to make a bush pipe , hope you like it !


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought you were talking about George W's college days.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Im not trying to nock the OP but...... Why stop at a crude whittled out pipe. The Indians made gorgeous "peace pipes" with basic tools.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Take in mind that smoothing the edges is not a problem , I like the way it looks and that why I left it that way , I do the same with spoons which I make , I dont sand them down , because thats the way I like it.
Its personal preference


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Great video, I really enjoyed watching it. Tell Max, I said hello.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave

Thank you very much ! I am glad that you liked it ! Of course I will tell him.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> I thought you were talking about George W's college days.


G.W. Kush!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well Done, I enjoyed the video.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

A Watchman

Thank you very much !


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What should we smoke in our new pipe?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Tobacco


----------

